# Recommendations for Lange 1 strap change?



## Box & Papers (Oct 24, 2020)

Hey! Recently received this as a wedding watch. Most incredible item I've ever had on my wrist.

I'm ready to spice it up and make it a bit more casual from the standard black alligator I have on it now.

Any funky strap changes? Curious how a yellow, light blue, or gray would look!


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

I've seen grey straps look great with the Lange 1


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

For casual, I bet a sharkskin strap would be cool.


----------



## Box & Papers (Oct 24, 2020)

Any idea if they sell colorful Lange straps at the Miami boutique? I'm heading down there this week, but not sure what the selection is like....


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

Box & Papers said:


> Any idea if they sell colorful Lange straps at the Miami boutique? I'm heading down there this week, but not sure what the selection is like...


The primary set of strap colors Lange currently offers are: Middle-brown, dark-brown, reddish-brown, dark-blue, and black. They also have white, light-grey, grey, blue-grey, taupe (dark), and purple, but these were made for specific models and may not be available in all strap sizes (if they are available for purchase separately at all).

Since Lange factory straps are about $400, I would honestly just recommend having a bespoke strap made from somewhere like Jean Rousseau. The price will be about the same but you have tons of customization options and a wide range of colors.


----------



## Box & Papers (Oct 24, 2020)

I’ve been to their Paris boutique (picked up one for a Panerai). They are the best!


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a charcoal ostrich leg strap with silver stitching on the way for my Grand Lange 1. It is supposed to arrive tomorrow. As soon as it arrives I'll be glad to post some pics. Our pieces are not the same, mine has the black dial with no moonphase, but it should give you an idea of a less dressy look.


----------



## Box & Papers (Oct 24, 2020)

Would love to see that!


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

Well....., gotta love the USPS. Strap was supposed to arrive yesterday, didn’t show up, and didn’t come today and they have no idea when it will arrive, but they have it. As soon as I get it I’ll post some photos.


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

Well the 2-day priority mail package that shipped on 10/26 arrived today. Here are a couple of photos with the new strap:


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

Oops, second photo is the original. Here you go:


----------



## jb.watching (Aug 18, 2016)

Get a custom strap from Jean Rousseau. That dial will allow for anything, but you may want to play with complimenting the Moonphase. You can also play with different materials and the same colour to have both formal and casual but with something interesting colour wise. For example, I have a what I’ll call “Hermes orange” on both a gator and ostrich. The former is more formal, the latter more casual given the skins. 

FWIW, Jean Rousseau make straps for Lange and so can do whatever colour and material you wish in the same specs (taper, padding) as Lange OEM.


----------



## Box & Papers (Oct 24, 2020)

Love the ostrich on that. I happen to be moving to New York in 3 weeks and Jean Rousseau will be one of my first stops....

do you have any pics of the Hermès orange on a Lange or is that not a Lange strap?


----------



## jb.watching (Aug 18, 2016)

I had it on something else. And the gator I’ve never actually mounted on any watch.

When you get to NY then make that visit. There are an infinite number of choices and you are sure to find several good options.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Good looking strap..... looks appropriate yet casual at the same time. Even more reason for the watch to get more wear. 

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Liuserr (Mar 10, 2020)

The distance between the case and the lugs look to be somewhat small? Maybe a milanese mesh strap would work?


----------



## Cayenne06 (Aug 16, 2018)

Box & Papers said:


> Love the ostrich on that. I happen to be moving to New York in 3 weeks and Jean Rousseau will be one of my first stops....
> 
> do you have any pics of the Hermès orange on a Lange or is that not a Lange strap?


It's an Aaron Bespoke strap.


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

Amazing strap choice. Dress it up, dress it down, wear it everyday.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

You can check out my review of a (somewhat) dressed-down Jean Rousseau strap posted in the main forum.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

WRUW


----------

